# Comment modifier le N° de port pour mail ?



## lolodu56 (27 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un iMAC et je crée de nouveaux comptes sur ma messagerie mail.
Comment modifier le N° de port (110 par défaut) pour le courrier sortant ?
Je dois mettre 119 pour le courrier sortant et 110 pour le courrier entrant.
Avec vista, pas de pb...

Merci pour vos réponses futures !


----------



## Aliboron (27 Mai 2009)

lolodu56 a dit:


> Comment modifier le N° de port (110 par défaut) pour le courrier sortant ?


Le port sortant par défaut, c'est plutôt le 25. Et ça se modifie via "Préférences" > "Comptes" > "Serveur d'envoi (SMTP" > "Modifier la liste des serveurs" > "Avancé".


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2009)

119?
c'est étrange ca!

les ports mails sortants usuels sont
25
587
465

ca depend du service et si c'est son smtp ou celui du FAI
(non précisé)


----------



## lolodu56 (28 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci pour l'info, cependant lorsque je rentre une autre valeur dans "untiliser un port personalisé" il met met qu'il y a un conflit et que 2 seveurs ne peuvent partager la même adresse ert les mêmes réglages...
Lorsque je retrourne sur le compte puis "avancé" (à côté de comportement des BAL) il y a par défaut port 110, j'imagine que c'est le port d'envoi ??? on peut pas le modifier ici ?
Dernière petite question : comment supprimer tout simplement un compte ???

  merci !


Ben ça en fait, des questions &#8230; Qui n'ont rien à faire dans le forum "Applications", tout ça :mouais: A quoi penses tu que puisse servir le forum "Internet et réseau" ? 

On déménage !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h24 ----------

119 : c'est parce que j'ai des adresses mails via un serveur qui héberge mon site internet...

Ca y est tout fonctionne, merci les gars 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h26 ----------

Oups, j'ai crié victoire trop vite : En fait c'est ou je ne peu que envoyer ou que recevoir...
Dans "preferences/comptes/avancé" il y a par défaut 110 au niveau du port. Là je peu recevoir mais pas envoyer.
Si je met ici 119 (ce que je dois avoir pour les envois), alors je peu envoyer mais pas recevoir.

Il faut impérativement que j'ai 110 en entrant et 119 en courrier sortant.

Comment faire, suis désespéré car sur PC c'est super facile


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2009)

c'est pourtant dans l'aide Mail!

110 c'est pour le pop => reglage pop ( dans onglet avancé)

119 c'est le smtp
dans réglage du smtp comme expliqué par Aliboron


----------



## lolodu56 (28 Mai 2009)

Ben, je fais comme le dit Aliboron, je vais jusqu'à "avancé", je coche "utiliser le port personnalisé" et je rentre 119.
Je valide et j'ai un message d'erreur : "il est impossible d'enregistrer les modifications : les serveurs dénotant une icone d'avertissement entrent en conflit et ne peuvent être enregistés. Deux serveurs ne peuvent pas partager la même adresse et les mêmes réglages d'authentification..."

Je ne comprend pas, il me faudrait quelqu'un au bout du fil !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------

bon ba malgrès le message d'erreur quand je rentre 119, ca à l'air de foncitonner...je comprend pas


----------



## Aliboron (28 Mai 2009)

lolodu56 a dit:


> Ben, je fais comme le dit Aliboron, je vais jusqu'à "avancé", je coche "utiliser le port personnalisé" et je rentre 119.
> Je valide et j'ai un message d'erreur : "il est impossible d'enregistrer les modifications : les serveurs dénotant une icone d'avertissement entrent en conflit et ne peuvent être enregistés. Deux serveurs ne peuvent pas partager la même adresse et les mêmes réglages d'authentification..."


Difficile à dire plus précisément sans voir. Mais on dirait d'après le message que tu as paramétré plusieurs serveurs SMTP avec la même adresse. Qu'est-ce que tu as exactement dans la liste déroulante des serveurs SMTP ?


----------



## lolodu56 (28 Mai 2009)

Dans la liste j'ai mon serveur "orange"...normal  
Puis 2 fois mail.mon url.com qui correspond à mes 2 boites sup crées : Une est notée déconnecté et la suivante, rien de particulier...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h22 ----------

J'ai depuis recréée d'autres comptes : c'est ok tout fonctionne, plus de message d'erreur 

Merci pour votrre aide 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h42 ----------

Et pour supprimer les messages du serveur, comment fait-on ?
Je les reçois en double et après sur mon PC !?!
Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2009)

Attendattendsattends
sois plus clair!
de quoi parles tu?
car jusqu'à present tu n'avais évoqué QUE les envois

qu'est ce que tu as en double?
(SI tu as des doubles car tu écris à la fois un ? et un !)

comment sont réglés tes comptes?

( certains comptes et logiciels permettent parfois, c'est rare mais possible,  d'avoir des gestions pop en double)


----------



## lolodu56 (29 Mai 2009)

Salut,

C'est bon, c'est rentré dans l'ordre : s'était coché supprimer les messages du serveur mais....à côté "au bout d'une semaine !

Pas de pb maintenant !

Merci bien


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2009)

lolodu56 a dit:


> Dans la liste j'ai mon serveur "orange"...normal
> Puis 2 fois mail.mon url.com qui correspond à mes 2 boites sup crées : Une est notée déconnecté et la suivante, rien de particulier...
> !


C'est à ce niveau là que tu as du créer 2 fois le serveur smtp d'envoi (d'où le message de conflit que tu recevais)... mais ce n'est pas grave puisque Mail a désactivé automatiquement le serveur excédentaire (comme quoi MacOS X, même si ce n'est pas  Vista,  ça peut être facile, le système s'occupant de résoudre les erreurs lui-même)


----------

